# Was it a 2cooler??



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That made the news for the big Bull caught in Galveston Yesterday??

If I missed the post, sorry for the repost......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dunno if it wuz a 2cooler, Brad..but that was one *BIG* booger...

(especially liked that 'catch and release' thingy...) :cheers:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did I hear right that they caught 2?? 

Yup, good job on the catch and release, but if I was down there, I would have definately NOT gone back in the water....LOL!!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I went surf fishing down there the day before they caught the shark. Went with family and friends and caught 10 blacktips, nothing big, but mom's line got cut by something big. It looked like it got rubbed by a giant shark, the line was only 20lb. so may have been the same shark those people caught.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

fishing-guru said:


> I went surf fishing down there the day before they caught the shark. Went with family and friends and caught 10 blacktips, nothing big, but mom's line got cut by something big. It looked like it got rubbed by a giant shark, the line was only 20lb. so may have been the same shark those people caught.


It's called "tail whip". A shark's tail is like vibrating sandpaper.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

bzrk180 said:


> Did I hear right that they caught 2??
> 
> Yup, good job on the catch and release, but if I was down there, I would have definately NOT gone back in the water....LOL!!


One at Crystal and one in Matagorda (spelling isn't my strong suit) 
Big one was at Crystal.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

The Crystal Beach shark was a stud ... reported at 8 ft and looked to be every bit of it!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

the one in gorda was actually 68" and not the reported 4ft.

the guy caught it right near the entrance where all the people swim. 

lol, maybe it'll run the crowds away


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am talking about the 8 footer in Galveston that made the TV news.... I didnt hear about the others. 

Man, that ole fish was a HOSS!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8230423

nice fish for sure!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah JC, thats the video I saw....My mistake, I coulda sworn I heard them say Galveston beach.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

my and my buddies caught 2 black tip and 1 bull shark all 4 1/2 foot on sunday from 61st street pier..8 foot bull shark was caught on monday the 4th from the pier as well.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Caught this one at SLP last week. Had a bigger one ( pushing 8ft) to the boat but he wrapped around the anchor line & broke the hook.
This one was only 6ft. I bet in 3 days we broke off on 20 or so. Their teeth cut through 100# line like butter.


----------

